# what to expect after panacur treatment with leopard gecko?



## Erika M (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a new leopard gecko who tested positive for a heavy worm infestation. (I'm assuming pinworms, although I didn't ask.) The vet prescribed panacur, which I'm to give for 3 days, wait 14 days, then give for another 3 days. I'm wondering if anyone else has been through this and knows what to expect? I'm on day #2, and my gecko's bloating has gone away, but her poo is still... um, really disgusting, to put it delicately. How long before I start to see improvement? She's active and eating, but from the looks of things is not really digesting her food.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Mine weren't too bad with Panacur but they did not have a heavy worm infestation. All wormers are quite harsh on their digestive systems but I think Panacur is not as bad as some of the meds. If she is active and eating then all is good. Give it a few more days and you should start seeing (and smelling lol) a difference in her poos. Don't be surprised if she goes off her food for a bit tho. Make sure she has fresh water as I think dehydration can be a side effect. You could try adding a probiotic such as Avipro to the water but check with your vet first.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

A lot of leos suffer from very runny stools after being given panacur - it`s the bodies way of helping to flush out all the dead and dying parasites and isn`t anything to worry about really (unless it carries on for weeks). The undigested food could possibly be due to her body reacting well to the treatment, and is just trying to flush everything out as soon as possible (even before properly digested), and that should improve pretty soon. 
As Jools very rightly pointed out - it`s par for the course that they go off their food for a week or 2, and dehydration is a common side effect of runny stools.
The second dose in 14 days will be to mop up all the worms that have hatched since the time of the first course (panacur will kill the active, hatched worms but not the eggs). However, as there`ll be no more adults to lay further eggs after they`ve been killed off, then the second dose should see the back of them  You`ll prob notice her making an improvement - esp in terms of poo `quality` and an increase in appetite, towards the end of the first 2 weeks, so is a bit offputting knowing that you have to put her through it all over again in 14 days, but it has to be done really.
Tbh, I find vets methods puzzling sometimes - I`ve found that a lot of vets have massively differing ways of prescribing Panacur, and the way (time/days) they say it should be administered. I`ve had vets prescribe a tiny bit EVERY DAY for 2 weeks, vets prescribe it for every other day and some vets do it the way you`ve been advised. As long as they all do the same job though - that`s the be all and end all really!


----------



## bluewater (Oct 18, 2009)

Can you tell me - how is the panacur administered? I have just had a path. report back from PALS - and I now have to take my leopard gecko to the vets as there is "numerous nematode larvae". Is the treatment injected, or taken orally - dusting of live food or in liquid form in water?
Thanks


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

jools said:


> Mine weren't too bad with Panacur but they did not have a heavy worm infestation. All wormers are quite harsh on their digestive systems but I think Panacur is not as bad as some of the meds. If she is active and eating then all is good. Give it a few more days and you should start seeing (and smelling lol) a difference in her poos. Don't be surprised if she goes off her food for a bit tho. Make sure she has fresh water as I think dehydration can be a side effect. You could try adding a probiotic such as Avipro to the water but check with your vet first.


*nods* as has been said hopefully you should start to see an improvement in the stools before long ~ should add that if you haven't already I'd recommend strict thorough cleaning of the viv and furnishings whilst she's undergoing the treatment this way any ova etc already shed into the viv are also removed and it minimises her getting re-infected 



> Can you tell me - how is the panacur administered? I have just had a path. report back from PALS - and I now have to take my leopard gecko to the vets as there is "numerous nematode larvae". Is the treatment injected, or taken orally - dusting of live food or in liquid form in water?


hi Bluewater ~ panacur is given orally in liquid form usually via a syringe, if you ask your vet he should show you how and what amount to give and when


----------

